# St Croix pellet stove On light flashing ,on high, no heat



## Airwolf (Dec 21, 2014)

cleaned my St Croix Pellet insert today.

Turned it back on , Now the on light is flashing and its running on Low, No heat ,Fan is on low
I have the stove on 5 ..... ?????

any help would be great


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome and always be prepared for questions as we are a nosy bunch.

Did you unplug the insert before cleaning?

Then did you plug it back in and when the control board exited its power up sequence did you raise the heat range to 5.

If the stove loses power for any reason the controller resets into heat range 1 convection follows heat range.


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 21, 2014)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Welcome and always be prepared for questions as we are a nosy bunch.
> 
> Did you unplug the insert before cleaning?
> 
> ...




Yes unplugged before I cleaned, After I turned it back on I turned it up to 3 with no change Up to 5 with no change.

The on light is flashing. it should be solid.

It's on, But very low almost no heat.

I shut it off checked everything and turned it back on with the same results


----------



## bogieb (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds like you have it either on T-Stat or Smartstat mode (that is what the On light flashing indicates) and it has lost connection with the thermostat. It will just idle along on #1 in that case. If you turn it to manual, it should go to 5. If that works, then troubleshoot your thermostat.


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 21, 2014)

bogieb said:


> Sounds like you have it either on T-Stat or Smartstat mode (that is what the On light flashing indicates) and it has lost connection with the thermostat. It will just idle along on #1 in that case. If you turn it to manual, it should go to 5. If that works, then troubleshoot your thermostat.



stove is a 2004 St Croix York insert

where is T-stat or smartstat mode ?


----------



## bogieb (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't have an insert, so I am not sure yours is the same, but it should be a small slide switch at the top of your controller just above your feed trim button (if you have the same controller). Make sure it is all the way to the right.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is your manual for further reference. See page 5 for the thermostat controls


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 21, 2014)

bogieb said:


> I don't have an insert, so I am not sure yours is the same, but it should be a small slide switch at the top of your controller just above your feed trim button (if you have the same controller). Make sure it is all the way to the right.




no nothing there


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 21, 2014)

bogieb said:


> Here is your manual for further reference. See page 5 for the thermostat controls




I do not have the T stat, smart  stat , manual option on my control panel...


----------



## bogieb (Dec 21, 2014)

Well I'll be danged if I know where they put it - the manual shows that your control board is much like mine. Can you get a picture of it online so I can see it?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 21, 2014)

Please post a picture of your controls.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 21, 2014)

I know the flashing on light indicates it thinks it is supposed to use a thermostat. The fact that it is idling, indicates that it can't find that thermostat (I have been thru that many, many times trying to get a thermostat to work on my stove). There may be loose wires at the connector.

From the Manual's troubleshooting section:

_11. *The ON/OFF light is always blinking and the stove only runs on with a low fire, even though I have the Heat Level on #5. *

If the stove is operating on a Thermostat, this usually indicates a problem in the Thermostat circuit. There is either a bad connection in the wires or the Thermostat itself has a problem. Troubleshoot all of the components in the system. 

If the stove is not operating on a Thermostat, make sure the slide switch on the control board is in the "Manual" position._


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 21, 2014)

Do you have the number of the control board, several of the earlier boards had jumper settings that could be changed on the back of the board.   Some of these might also have a need for a jumper in order to work in a manual mode.

Please post a picture of the control board back.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, hmm, you've got me stumped. I found a manual that seems to have that control panel. On page 22, Figure 17, it shows where the thermostat wires go. Maybe one of them is loose or got knocked off while you were cleaning?


----------



## bogieb (Dec 21, 2014)

However, with Smokey on the case, he knows way more than I do, so I will bow out for now. Good luck!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 21, 2014)

Some stove makers added a place on the stove frame where  t-stat wires could be attached, St. Croix was one, there were two red striped white wires that went between terminals on the control board and the place where you attached your t-stat.  A jumper was installed between those new places to attach your thermostat wires if you weren't using a thermostat.  That allowed the stove to work in manual mode.   If the wires between that block and the terminals on the controller back were disrupted the controller would be in pilot mode.   Likewise if the jumper was some how removed.


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank You All 

It was a loose wire on the circuit board


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 21, 2014)

hearth.com strikes again!


----------



## bogieb (Dec 22, 2014)

Airwolf said:


> Thank You All
> 
> It was a loose wire on the circuit board



I just found the same thing on mine!


----------

